# [Risolto] bloccare avvio di gentoo

## manang

salve, vorrei bloccare l'avvio di gentoo.

non voglio che si avvi x, altrimenti perdo l'uso della tastiera e del mouse.

sono in fase di aggiornamenti e quindi ho qualcosa che ancora non è al suo posto.

vorrei quindi non partire con l'interfaccia grafica.

quale è la combinazione di tasti per bloccare all'avvio un servizio?

io ricordavo ctrl+i.

grazie mille

angelo

----------

## ago

precisamente non lo so....ma X lo avviavo facendo 

```
startx
```

 quindi il solo Xorg non partiva mai da solo, mentre se hai addato ai runlevel xdm puoi disabilitarlo con 

```
rc-update del xdm
```

----------

## MajinJoko

Se hai l'avvio interattivo (o qualcosa di simile) prova con 

```
i
```

 durante l'avvio dei vari processi prima di X.

----------

## manang

il comando è "i", e viene anche scritto all'avvio, però non mi funziona con regolarità.

comunque ho risolto e non ho più bisogno.

grazie mille di tutto

----------

